# Do male rabbits have nipples?



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

I read somewhere that they don't and I wondered if that was true.

And if it is true, I find that really interesting because my black butterfly does have black nipples, and my black butterfly bucks have black where the nipples might be.

So can anyone answer this rather random question?


----------



## iluvmybuns (Nov 24, 2007)

Ha this is a good question...lemme go see if I can feel up OzzyI really don't think they do, but that is coming from someone with absolutely no idea what they're talking about. I wanna know the answer to this too


----------



## JadeIcing (Nov 24, 2007)

I wonder...


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

When Sky had his inguinal testicle removed they shaved his belly,and one of his black patches had a nipple like lump, but not a fully formed nipple (maybe how a third nipple looks in humans?), so I couldn't decide whether or not it was one, lol.


----------



## ~BunBuns~ (Nov 24, 2007)

Maybe they do.. and their probably small so we cant feel it under the fur.


-April and Bunbuns:shock:


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

From http://www.exoticpetvet.net/smanimal/rabbit.html

'Does have 8-10 mammary glands and nipples, however bucks do not possess nipples.'


----------



## BlueGiants (Nov 24, 2007)

But they can still have "spots" where a nipple would be located. The genes that control markings (fur color distribution) is not linked to the sex genes...


----------



## pamnock (Nov 24, 2007)

Yes - bucks do indeed have tiny nipples. They are very small and difficult to locate by feel. They are easier to spot by parting the coat with your fingers (or blow into it). The tiny nipples are a little darker than the surrounding skin. (Went out tonight to locate nipples on bucks LOL).

Here's an old thread on that very subject.

http://rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=2742&forum_id=1&highlight=buck+nipples

Pam

According to one source that I read, the only placental male mammals that don't have teats are horses and rats.


----------



## Flashy (Nov 24, 2007)

I forgot about this thread, lol.

Thanks for that Pam. that explains why my Sky had what appeared to be small nipples despite reading elsewhere they didn't have them.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 25, 2007)

Bo has tiny little bitty bumps.

Definitely won't need a bunny bra tho.


----------



## undergunfire (Nov 25, 2007)

*Bo B Bunny wrote: *


> Bo has tiny little bitty bumps.
> 
> Definitely won't need a bunny bra tho.




HAHAHAHAHAHA :laugh:! 


My boys have little bumpies .


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Nov 25, 2007)

*undergunfire wrote: *


> My boys have little bumpies .


I know the feeling......... :?


----------

